# Dolphin tangled in net, pleads for life....



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

killers in Taiji have no mercy

Please put pressure on Japan to stop this mindless slaughter Home | SaveJapanDolphins.org


----------



## Rottiemama (Nov 10, 2012)

Blood boiling on a Friday afternoon.

I will sign now and forward it to others. 

Our planet is so screwed :nonod:


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*I want to cry every time i read about these poor dolphins.
If only people knew what goes on i'm sure they would treat these poor creatures differently.
For anyone in doubt, PLEASE google " the cove"..:cryin:*


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Such beautiful intelligent creatures, needless slaughter.


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

Rottiemama said:


> Blood boiling on a Friday afternoon.
> 
> I will sign now and forward it to others.
> 
> Our planet is so screwed :nonod:


I cried when i saw that pic, people like that are devoid of humanity & depressingly the world seems to be full of such people.

thanks so much for spreading the word x



JANICE199 said:


> *I want to cry every time i read about these poor dolphins.
> If only people knew what goes on i'm sure they would treat these poor creatures differently.
> For anyone in doubt, PLEASE google " the cove"..:cryin:*


Same here Janice, the cove its heartwrencing, but people need to see it to know whats going on.



Sled dog hotel said:


> Such beautiful intelligent creatures, needless slaughter.


I'll never understand in a million years how anyone could hurt them June


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

This is so sad.
Makes me feel very sick that Humans can be so cruel.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

noushka05 said:


> I cried when i saw that pic, people like that are devoid of humanity & depressingly the world seems to be full of such people.
> 
> thanks so much for spreading the word x
> 
> ...


Neither can I, there is something so magical and special about them.


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

jill3 said:


> This is so sad.
> Makes me feel very sick that Humans can be so cruel.


me too



Sled dog hotel said:


> Neither can I, there is something so magical and special about them.


i agree, theyre a wonder of nature xx


----------



## Ayla (May 3, 2012)

Sled dog hotel said:


> Neither can I, there is something so magical and special about them.


I totally agree. 
But even if they weren't such a special creatures, they would not deserve that pain... in fact, no one deserve that....


----------



## peterscot423 (Mar 25, 2013)

I was totally very upset when i saw this Pictures. The seems to be their is no humanity are live.


----------

